# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Σύνορα Χαλανδρίου - Αγ. Παρασκευής: Αναζητώ 802.11b AP

## thalexan

(Αναδημοσίευση από Κατηγορία "Ανατολική Αττική")

Αναζητώ ένα 802.11b AP για να συνδεθώ ως client.

Με ένα πρώτο scan που ένανα από την ταράτσα (laptop με 802.11b wlan) δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω κάποιο σταθμό. Υποθέτω ότι για παραπέρα δοκιμές θα χρειαστώ εξωτερική κεραία.

Υπάρχει κάποιος με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει;

Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο AP κοντά μου, υπάρχει κάποιος με BackBone που προτίθεται να συνδεθεί μαζί μου σε 802.11b; (Το στήσιμο BackBone είναι μακροπρόθεσμο σχέδιό μου)

(Επιφυλάσσομαι για link σε 802.11a, γιατί, έχοντας διαβάσει το FAQ, βλέπω ότι η νομοθετική διάταξη προς το παρόν προβλέπει συνδέσεις μόνο στα 2.4GHz)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Δε χρειάζεται να βάζεις το ίδιο μήνυμα πολλές φορές γιατί καταντάει κουραστικό.

Στο Χαλάνδρι τα πιο κοντινά σου access points είναι του nikolo (#3789) και του Telis (#2239), ενώ ψηλά στην Αγ. Παρασκευή είναι ο Machine22 (#310 :: .
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου προς αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις και ανέβασέ τες εδώ, μέχρι να έλθει κάποιος κοντινός για κανένα scan.

----------


## machine22

Έχουμε μιλήσει με mail. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα συναντηθούμε για scan. Για nikolo τον βλέπω αλλά το scan θα μας πει καλλίτερα.

----------


## machine22

το scan έδειξε εμένα awmn-3108-AP

----------

